# I'm grooming this keeper!



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Check my keeper out, my girlfriend challenged me to show her how a halfmoon gets its tail so beautiful so I'm gonna groom this to its best and give it to her when so.

Check him out!

@By the way I kept him on my* 4ft tank* just to show her how beautiful it will get when given a BIG space.

\

TADA! MEET *LASER*!



Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want your tank. :lol:


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

nice.. but this section is for show fish...


----------

